# Pacman frog setup, opinions?



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm quite new to the forum but have been keeping reptiles, inverts for years.

This is my second pacman frog and I just wanted to see what people had to say about his setup. 
- Small exo terra
- Eco earth substrate (some sphagnum moss as I am aware they can become impacted)
- Heat pad covering half the floor space
- 25w night lamp (due to cold student house)
- Water bowl
- Humidity 60-80% (Mist every morning)
- Temp 70-82 F

Any suggestions would be appreciated! 


Here are some pictures:

































And here is my first pacman, which sadly died recently (hence the reason for me trying to make sure everything is ok with this setup):











Also I know this is probably not a great idea, but considering the pacman stays buried most of the time in the soil and obviously doesnt ever leave ground level, what do people think of adding a Hierodula mantis into the tank to help reduce cricket wastage? It wouldn't be the worst thing if the mantis was eaten and I doubt it would cause the frog any damage? 
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

that looks really good, and the temps are fine.

as for the mantis idea, personally i wouldnt so to, it may put unneccessary stress on one if not both animals and also the pacman are brilliant at catching even flying prey (ive tested that with crix moving in the air)


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh I love your frog.....:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like you've covered the bases.:2thumb:


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, nice to have everything checked over, alot of internet sites have contrasting suggestions!


Binksy said:


> Oh I love your frog.....:flrt:


Thanks Binksy, although I do think my first pacman was a little prettier, will have to wait and see how this one grows


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

So after putting the eco earth in fresh about a week ago it keeps drying out around the edges. I seem to be continually spraying to keep it moist (about 4+ times a day).
I know this is one of the problems with using an exo terra with the mesh lid, but do I need to keep working for a completely moist substrate or can I let it dry up a bit?
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't really see but it looks like it's not that deep? And with the lamp over the top if it's only a thinnish layer it will dry out soon.


EDIT: missed the Mantis part. Yeah just don't bother just remove the crickets yourself.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't add the mantis, they will walk on ground level (especially Heirodula sp.) and cause stress to both animals! If the frog doesn't eat any crickets you can remove them within a few hours which should stop wasteage.


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok I will try topping the substrate up a bit.
Yea decided to keep the mantis seperate, it just seems a shame to have a nice tank with a frog that stays totally buried all day! 
Thanks


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

j0-rdan said:


> Ok I will try topping the substrate up a bit.
> Yea decided to keep the mantis seperate, it just seems a shame to have a nice tank with a frog that stays totally buried all day!
> Thanks


That's what they do unfortunately:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I cover the mesh on the front of the top of my exos with perspex or plastic- that cuts down on the evaporation.


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

I am surprised that this frog seems to have such a name for being a big eater. I can't think of anything I can do to make it any more comfortable but still it is a struggle to get it to eat anything. 
I have been waking up at 3am just to try and catch it in hunting mode, introduced food and by the morning the frog is buried again and the crickets/mealworms remain.. I hate the feeling that I am working hard just to keep it alive rather than happy... The only two times it has eaten in 2 weeks has been when I have been up in the middle of the night and put a decapitated mealworm in, even then I haven't seen it eat, the worms just disappeared by morning.. 
There are videos on YouTube of these frogs literally jumping at any offered food and eating multiple items at a time, what am I doing wrong? :neutral:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

j0-rdan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm quite new to the forum but have been keeping reptiles, inverts for years.
> 
> This is my second pacman frog and I just wanted to see what people had to say about his setup.
> ...


personally i wouldnt keep the mat underneath. frogs bury to escape the heat. also is it on a thermostat? if not,it may be getting dangerously hot. i would personally put the mat on the side of the enclosure,this will help with the air temps slightly too. 70,in my opinion, is too low. aim for the high 70' low 80's. this should help spur on his appetite. have you tried earthworms?many go mad for them.also try hoppers as they are a bit slower moving than crickets plus bigger. i had some that would only eat larger prey and ignored smaller bits. good looking frog too.
Dan


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd double check the temperatures. You've got a small frog on the floor and you're measuring the temperatures 12inches above it.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

get a thermometer from an aquarist shop < the glass ones> there cheap as chips then put it in the soil were the frog is sitting and get a true reading, also as ron said open topped vivs just let all the heat out you need to cover with perspex about 2/ 3rds of it thats if the temprature is to cold, then it gets your humidity a bit better to, personally speaking when there young and still growing quick i like them on warm damp kitchen roll nothing else that way there easy to clean and feed and no worrys about ingestion also if its not eating much its not getting any vitamins in to its system could affect it further down the line,

cheers spencer................


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
I thought maybe it could be too hot so rearranged the heat sources so there was a definate "cool" area. Frog moved into this zone but still wouldn't eat.
Got worried as it had been awhile so went for the force feed. Two days after appetite is back and he's eaten two large crickets today covered in komodo calcium with D3. :2thumb:


----------



## StandUp (Jun 29, 2009)

Will this tank be big enough as that's what I'm planning to use for my new albino?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> That's what they do unfortunately:lol2:


Indeed. In fact, that would be my only criticism of the set-up- the height is a bit wasted on him. Still, you can always have a go at planting it up, so you have somethine nice to look at while you're waiting for him to do something! Could be a long wait, though...:whistling2:


EDIT: Btw, only force feed as a *very* last resort- his bones will be very fragile at this stage, and there is a real chance you could break his jaw! They can go for literally weeks without eating with no harm whatsover.


----------

